# Kurama pics!



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Figured I’d make a thread of lovely lady kurama!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's adorable! I look forward to seeing many many more as she grows! It happens so fast...


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I recently got some more photos of my girl ? I thought I’d share them. And a little update on her swollen bump: it was in fact her lymph nodes but it was just an infection caused by her teething, which is a relief to me.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

She's beautiful! She's looking up at you very intensely, in the bottom photo of post #1. Do you have a treat in your hand?


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

No she was just looking at me haha!


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Photo dump of ms. attitude. Yesterday when I made her stay in a down next to the couch at home she got angry, made a groaning grumble sound and kicked the couch. I’m surprised I lived past that laugh


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I guess you could say she’s all ears ?


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Awkward teenage phase is sure,, awkward.
& I know she’s uncomfortable sitting like that ?... + look at her tail!


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Hit 6 1/2 months!


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

She is beautiful, really grown into those ears


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Kuru sporting this cute bandana I finally got!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is beAuty.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

I can’t believe my lil Fox is almost 8 months, they grow up too fast


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

kuru, wgwl, asl + mystery lines. a little over a year and a solid 55lbs ?


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Looking good!


----------

